# SWGRS/MLS get together... HELP!! PLEASE!



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

The only thing constant in life is change. Woke up to an unfortunate phone call yesterday; my wife's much beloved stepfather passed away. This is a big one for the family and has thrown all plans into chaos. My wife is off to the UK to help her mom with everything and I'll be Mr. Mom for the duration, which unfortunately means that there's no way I can make it to the SWGRS. 
So I need to find someone to take over my coordinating responsibilities for the MLS run and gathering. Anyone willing to help, please let me know ASAP.

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear of his passing, Chris. Hope Gil will be OK...... 

I think we can work things out............ Maybe you could post an update here of what you've put together so far...


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
That is sad news. I'm there from Friday to Sunday willing to help. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sure sorry to hear that. My thoughts and prayers are with you and the family. 

The one thing I have found out about SWGRS is I have a lot of friends to help. MLS has been a wonderfull place to post and be a part of. 

Just let me know what you guys want to do and I will help make it so. 

I'm arriving in Pomona sometime on June 1 and can help in any way possible. 

I hope to make this a premier MLS event for years to come. 

David Roberts 
[email protected] or [email protected] 

My cell is 913-406-3400. If anyone has ideas and wants to help, let me know.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Guys. Today is about getting family things sorted out here and hopefully as of tomorrow or Wednesday the latest, I'll pull together the lists and such and try to provide a simple plan that maybe a couple of you guys can just be there to implement. It's just for the Saturday MLS get together and FGRR runs. I've emailed with Bob Tooey and I'm sure it shouldn't be a big deal. 
Wish I could be there. 
Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. 

You have nothing to worry about San and I will be there. What could go worng?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You have nothing to worry about Stan and I will be there. What could go worng?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, now Dwight... Just 'cause yer not going to be there the referee....


----------

